# [MOD] Stargate - Empire at War: Pegasus Chronicles



## Klon116 (26. Dezember 2009)

Ich hoffe ich hab das passende Forum gefunden für das Topic hier^^

  Zu allererst möchte ich mich erstmal vorstellen:

  Ich bin der Co-Lead der Stargate Modding Group die zurzeit die Mod Stargate - Empire at War: Pegasus Chronicles für Star Wars - Empire at War: Forces of Corruption erstellt.

  Ja das ist die selbe Mod wie in den News von 2007 http://www.pcgames.de/aid,5497... und in diesem Special http://www.pcgames.de/aid,6901... 

  Am 8. Dezember letzten Jahres brachten wir die letzte Version für EaW herraus und arbeiten seitdem an der ersten Version für das Addon.

  Hier nun die Weihnachts News für das Jahr 2009:

  Liebe PcGames Community,

  das gesamte Team wünscht euch frohe Weihnachten!
  Wir hoffen, ihr wurdet alle reichlich beschenkt und habt schön im Kreise der Familie gefeiert.
  Wir zumindest haben ein paar schöne Tage verbracht und wollen euch nun unser kleines Weihnachtsgeschenk geben.

  Das
  heute Special dreht sich hauptsächlich um die Wraith. Sicherlich sind
  viele von euch schon sehr gespannt darauf, wie denn die Einheiten
  aussehen 
  werden, deshalb bekommt ihr heute einen Einblick in die
  kleineren Schiffe. Für jedes Schiff haben wir 2 Render, einen in-game
  Shot und das passende 
  Hardpointlayout angefertigt. Darüber hinaus
  gibt es noch ein feines Video einer taktischen Mission, wie sie euch in
  Pegasus Chronicles erwarten werden.

  Als erstes gibt es heute das
  aus der Serie bekannte Shuttle zu sehen. Dieses wird im Bodengefecht
  Infanterieeinheiten absetzen und dient diesen im Weltraum
  als Transporter.

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=w...huttlei4lk.jpg

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=w...uttle181pn.jpg

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=w...uttle2c1bx.jpg

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=w...ttle3dv3b6.jpg

  Credits->Modell: Wolf V.2, Texturquelle: Dave&DKealt, Textur: MerlinGalgotta

  Als
  nächstes gibt es noch mal den bereits bekannten Scout zu begutachten,
  auch wenn er nicht wirklich zu den schönsten Schiffen gehört.^^


http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=wraith_scout447o.jpg

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=w...cout3di4es.jpg

  Credits->Modell&Textur: MerlinGalgotta

  Wie jede
  Rasse besitzen auch die Wraith einen Standartjäger, den
  allseitsbekannten Dart. Dieser wird das Rückgrat der Wraithflotte
  darstellen.


http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=wraith_dart31p3.jpg

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=wraith_dart113sd.jpg

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=wraith_dart2z12j.jpg

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=w...dart3dx07r.jpg

  Credits->Modell: Wolf V.2, Textur: MerlinGalgotta

  Mit
  Darts auf Großkampfschiffe zu schießen macht aber wenig Sinn, deshalb
  haben die Wraith ab sofort auch einen Bomber in ihrer Flotte. Aus den
  grünen 
  Taschen wird dieser fette Plasmabatzen auf Großkampfschiffe abwerfen.
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=wraith_bomber3dk22o.jpg 
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=w...bomberj32p.jpg

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=w...omber1p36v.jpg

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=w...omber2p2uj.jpg

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=w...mber3dk22o.jpg

  Credits->Modell: Wolf V.2, Textur: MerlinGalgotta

  Da
  die anderen Rassen technologisch überlegene Jäger besitzen, mussten
  natürlich auch die Wraith nachziehen. Heraus kam der schwere Jäger,
  auch schwerer
  Dart genannt. An Geschwindigkeit und Bewaffnung ziehen die Wraith damit gegenüber den Tauri und Goauld gleich.

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=wraith_heavye0hv.jpg

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=w...heavy1m415.jpg

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=w...heavy2k392.jpg

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=w...eavy3du0f9.jpg

  Credits->Modell: Wolf V.2, Texturquelle: Dave&DKealt, Textur: MerlinGalgotta, Concept: Lingmerth

  Der
  stärkste Jäger nützt aber nichts, wenn er im Gefecht nicht an Ort und
  Stelle sein kann, deshalb werden die Großkampfschiffe der Wraith ab
  sofort von
  einer kleinen Korvette eskortiert, die hauptsächlich auf die Abwehr gegnerischer Bomber ausgerichtet ist.

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=w...rvette422n.jpg

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=w...vette1d2z7.jpg

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=w...vette2c21c.jpg

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=w...ette3dg01l.jpg

  Credits->Modell: Wolf V.2, Texturquelle: Dave&DKealt, Textur: MerlinGalgotta

  Damit
  haben wir die ersten 6 Schiffe der Wraith enthüllt. Das sind natürlich
  bei weitem noch nicht alle Schiffe, deshalb haben wir noch ein nettes
  Gimmick 
  für euch. Es handelt sich dabei um ein Bild der gesamten
  Wraithflotte, wobei die noch nicht vorgestellten Schiffe unkenntlich
  gemacht wurden. Ihr seid hier
  mit herzlich eingeladen zu raten und
  zu diskutieren, um welche Schiffe es sich dabei handelt. Ich bin
  sicher, auf 2 kommt ihr noch von selbst.   

 http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=wraith_fleetz01w.jpg

  Und als wenn das noch nicht genug wäre, haben wir ein weiteres
  kleines Rätsel für euch. Auch hier ist eure Vorstellungskraft gefragt.
  Um was könnte es sich dabei wohl handeln?

http://www.abload.de/img/a47ba54d9315ut.jpg

  Zu
  guter Letzt für heute schließen wir das große Weihnachtsspecial mit
  einem Video ab. Hier bekommt ihr die komplette Tobinmission zu sehen,
  wie sie später
  im Spiel vorhanden sein wird. Zu beachten ist, dass nahezu alle Inhalte noch WIP (also in Bearbeitung) sind.
Zu dem Video  (Moddb)
Mirror: YouTube 
  Das war es für heute, das ganze Team hofft, ihr hattet jede Menge Spaß mit diesem Special und seid nicht enttäuscht worden!

  Wir wünschen euch weiterhin alles Gute und freuen uns darauf, euch auch im neuen Jahr mit netten Sachen überraschen zu dürfen.
http://www.moddb.com/events/2009-mod-of-the-year-awards 
  Bitte Voted für uns beim diesjährigen Moty Award.
  Dafür müsst ihr einfach nur diesem Link folgen und auf den großen "Vote" Button klicken der euch angezeigt wird:
Link 
  Falls ihr Fragen oder Anregungen habt würde ich mich sehr freuen wenn ihr sie hier posten würdet.
  Außerdem habt ihr die Möglichkeit auf unserer Homepage unserer eigenen Community beizutreten dort wird euch dann kompetent auch von den restlichen Teammitgliedern geholfen.

  SGMG-Homepage 

  Die älteren News zur Mod sind selbsverständlich auch auf unserer Seite zufinden ich wollte sie nicht alle hier posten das hätte den Post gesprengt.^^

  Ich bitte euch bei Fragen zur Installation oder Bugreports zur älteren Version für Eaw auf unser Forum zurückzugreifen da ich dieses Topic zum posten der News für die aktuelle Version benutzen möchte   

  mfg

  Klon116


----------



## Klon116 (12. Januar 2010)

Sry für den Doppelpost aber ich möchte den Lesern des Topics das neue Update nicht vorenthalten:

 Hallo Community,

 heute veröffentlichen wir den ersten Teil des Januarupdates. Insgesamt wird es 2 Teile geben.

 Warum 2 Teile? Nun, ganz einfach, weil wir wieder sehr viel zu zeigen haben, es aber im Gegensatz zu Weihnachten nicht alles auf einmal raushauen wollen! 


 Der Schwerpunkt dieser News liegt auf den Aschen, aber wir haben auch noch einen ganz besonderen Leckerbissen für euch!

 Also legen wir los!

 Als erstes zeigen wir euch ein sehr schönes Modell, welches neben dem Aschen Jäger für die Abwehr von Jägern und Bombern zuständig sein wird. Es ist die Aschen Schlachtdrohne. Eine unbemannte Drohne, die in großen Mengen zum Einsatz kommen wird.

 http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=aschen_battledrone57uw.jpg
 http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=aschen_battledrone_1d8qz.jpg

 Credits: Modell&Textur: Wolf V.2

 Da die Drohnen zur Jägerabwehr leider selten ausreichen, befindet sich in der Flotte der Aschen natürlich auch noch eine Korvette. Das Modell ist mehr oder weniger schon bekannt, aber heute gibt's die fertige Version.

 http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=aschen_corvettenmmr.jpg
 http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=aschen_corvette_11wp5.jpg

 Credits: Modell&Textur: DukeaufDune

 Selbstverständlich sind die Aschen fortschrittlich genug, um auch größere Schiffe zu bauen. Deshalb begleitet ihre Flotte auch ein Kreuzer, der vor allem zur Abwehr von mittelgroßen Schiffen zu gebrauchen ist. Das Modell war bereits bekannt, hier die fertige Version.

 http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=aschen_cruisernvxp.jpg
 http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=aschen_cruiser_19kau.jpg

 Credits: Modell&Textur: DukeaufDune

 Zu guter Letzt müssen sich die Aschen natürlich auch gegen die größten Schiffe in der Galaxie zu Wehr setzen können, weshalb sie ein sehr mächtiges Schlachtschiff entwickelt haben. Dieses Modell ist komplett neu.

 http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=aschen_battleship2myd.jpg
 http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=aschen_battleship_1ljyf.jpg

 Credits: Modell&Textur: DukeaufDune

 Zum Abschluss für die Aschen, hier noch mal ein Überblick über die komplette Aschenflotte:

 http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=aschen_fleet67rz.jpg

 Damit wäre die Aschenflotte komplett! Ihr dürft euch darauf freuen, in einigen GE's diese Schiffe auseinander zu nehmen! 


 Zum Abschluss der heutigen News haben wir noch ein wirklich sehr schönes Schiff für euch. Wir hatten es zwar schon, aber dennoch haben wir uns dazu entschlossen, es komplett neu zu machen. Ich denke das Ergebnis spricht für sich, es hat sich absolut gelohnt.

 Es ist der Kreuzer der Asuraner! 

 http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=asuran_cruiser_0nwy5.jpg
 http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=asuran_cruiser_1rmis.jpg
 http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=asuran_cruiser_2uw8x.jpg
 http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=asuran_cruiser_3qmp7.jpg

 Credits: Modell&Textur: DukeaufDune

 Wir hoffen, euch hat dieser erste Teil gefallen! Bitte vergesst nicht, weiterhin für uns bei den Mod-of-the-Year Awards zu voten. Wir haben nun die Chance, in die Top 5 einzuziehen, danke sehr!


----------



## Klon116 (18. Januar 2010)

So liebe Community,


 heute gibt es den zweiten Teil des Januarupdates.


 Der Schwerpunkt der heutigen News liegt mal wieder auf den Wraith.
 Darüber hinaus haben wir aber auch ein ganz spezielles Video für euch,
 welches euch was zeigt, was viele sich schon immer gewünscht hatten.^^


 Mehr dazu aber später.


 Jetzt erst mal zu den Wraith.



 Als Anfang bieten wir euch heute den schweren Transporter. Er wird im
 Weltraum die Fahrzeug-Äquivalente der Wraith transportieren und diese
 am Boden absetzen.

Bild: wraith_heavytransportez3di.jpg - abload.de
Bild: wraith_heavytransportep0ak.jpg - abload.de
Bild: wraith_heavytransporte036e.jpg - abload.de


 Credits: Modell: Wolf V.2, Texturquelle: Dave&DKealt, Textur: MerlinGalgotta



 Das nächste Schiff ist eine weitere logische Ergänzung zur Flotte der
 Wraith. Der Zerstörer. Er ist ein mittelgroßes Schiff mit relativ guter
 Bewaffnung und einer 304 schon überlegen.

Bild: wraith_destroyerm0bl.jpg - abload.de
Bild: wraith_destroyer_134em.jpg - abload.de
Bild: wraith_destroyer_291u4.jpg - abload.de


 Credits: Modell: Wolf V.2, Texturquelle: Dave&DKealt, Textur: MerlinGalgotta



 Als letztes zeigen wir euch heute ein weiteres besonderes Schiff der
 Wraith. Es ist etwas kleiner als das Hive, aber auch sehr gut
 bewaffnet. Somit kann es mit den Systemflaggschiffen und Asgardschiffen
 der Tauri locker mithalten. Außerdem trägt es in seinem riesigen Hangar
 an der Front eine Menge Jäger.

Bild: wraith_battlecruiser34rs.jpg - abload.de
Bild: wraith_battlecruiser_1e2cl.jpg - abload.de
Bild: wraith_battlecruiser_2y3yj.jpg - abload.de
Bild: wraith_battlecruiser_3n09i.jpg - abload.de


 Credits: Idea/Concept: Howard Day, Modell: Wolf V.2, Texturquelle: Dave&DKealt, Textur: MerlinGalgotta


 Und damit ist die Wraithflotte wieder um ein Stück gewachsten und wer
 aufgepasst hat wird erkannt haben, dass noch ein paar Schiffe fehlen.^^



 Und nun zum absoluten Sahneschnittchen für heute!


 Wir verraten nicht, was das Video zeigt, schaut es euch einfach mal an. Wir wünschen euch viel Spaß! 

YouTube


 Ich hoffe, es hat euch gefallen! 


 Und natürlich nicht vergessen, noch könnt ihr für uns voten, vielen Dank!


 Mod-of-the-year-Awards(Ihr findet uns unter den Upcoming Mods in der Kategorie: Star Wars Empire at War Forces of Corruption )


----------



## Klon116 (6. Februar 2010)

*Februar News*

Hallo Leute,

 das Voting zum Mod-of-the-Year Award 2009 ist für uns vorbei, und leider haben wir es nicht in die Top 5 der Best Upcomming Mods 2009 geschafft. Trotzdem sind wir nicht traurig, denn mit einem Platz in den Top 100 sind wir wieder mal mehr als nur zufrieden!
 Wir möchten uns an dieser Stelle bei allen bedanken, die fleißig für uns gevotet habe!

 Quasi als kleines Geschenk möchten wir euch heute ein nettes Wallpaper überreichen, welches eine kleine Wraithflotte zeigt. Das Ganze gibt es in 2 Auflösungen, ein mal in 1920x1080 Pixel und ein mal in 1280x1024
 Pixel.

 http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=wallpaper_wraith1_19204sio.jpg
 http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=wallpaper_wraith1_12802tcj.jpg

 Außerdem haben wir eine aktualisierte Übersicht der Wraithflotte für euch im Gepäck.

 http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=wraith_fleet_februaryq6la.jpg

 Als Teil der Februarnews möchten wir euch heute noch ein weiteres cooles Schiff präsentieren. Die Auroraklasse der Asuraner! Hier als HighPoly Modell, welches als Grundlage für das spätere Schiff in-game fungiert.

 http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=aurora_highpolyhuxc.jpg

 Und natürlich noch wichtiger, die Aurora selbst, in ihrer herrlich zerstörten Form, auch als HighPoly.
 Dieses Schiff wird später den Tauri als Held zur Verfügung stehen.

 http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=aurora_highpoly1r62w.jpg

 Credits für beide: Modell&Textur: DukeaufDune


 Zu guter Letzt haben wir hier den fertigen Asuranerkreuzer, wie er später in-game aussehen wird.

 http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=cruiser_final0s5zd.jpg
 http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=cruiser_final1u5wc.jpga

 Credits: Modell&Textur: DukeaufDune


 Das war es auch schon in mod-technischer Hinsicht für heute.

 Nun kommen wir noch zu ein paar allgemeinen Angelegenheiten.
 Seit kurzem haben wir eine Partnersektion auf unserer Website, nämlich hier: Partner
 Jeder, der eine eigene Seite hat und gerne mit unserer verlinkt werden möchte, kann sich bei klon@stargate-eaw.de Diese E-Mail-Adresse ist gegen Spambots geschützt! JavaScript muss aktiviert werden, damit sie angezeigt werden kann. melden. Wir freuen uns auf eure Anfragen!

 Desweiteren suchen wir wieder einen Prop & Environment Artist für unsere Karten, da leider die alten alle inzwischen wieder abgesprungen sind.
 Ihr beherrscht das Modellieren und Texturieren von Objekten in einem beliebigen 3D Programm?
 Ihr könnt Dinge wie die folgenden erstellen: Beispiel? Ihr wolltet schon immer an einer beliebten Mod mitarbeiten?
 Dann meldet euch doch einfach unter merlingalgotta@stargate-eaw.de Diese E-Mail-Adresse ist gegen Spambots geschützt! JavaScript muss aktiviert werden, damit sie angezeigt werden kann. .

 Das war es für den Februar, noch mal Danke für all eure Votes!

 Viele Grüße,
 die SGMG


----------



## Klon116 (11. März 2010)

*März News*

Hallo Community,
 nach einer etwas längeren Wartezeit gibt es heute endlich wieder mal eine News zu Pegasus Chronicles. Neben einigen neuen bzw. überarbeiteten Einheiten gibt es heute auch noch 4 offene Stellen zu besetzen! Wer also schon immer mal bei uns mitarbeiten wollte, hat jetzt die Chance dazu. 

 Als erstes zeigen wir euch heute das fertige Auroraklasse Kriegsschiff der Asuraner. So werdet ihr es in-game zu sehen bekommen:

 http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=asuran_finalu26v.jpg

 Gleich dazu gibt es auch die fertige Aurora selbst, welche ein Heldenschiff der Tauri sein wird. Anbei auch ein Vergleich der beiden Schiffe:

 http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=aurora_finalu0k8.jpg
 http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=comparisonj0p1.jpg
 Credits: Modell&Textur: DukeaufDune

 Weiter geht es mit einem altbekannten, aber dennoch komplett neuen Schiff. Der Wraith Kreuzer! Viel brauchen wir dazu wohl nicht mehr zu sagen.^^

 http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=cruiser_0m3jj.jpg
 http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=cruiser_ingame_1u6qf.jpg
 http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=wraith_fleet_completec4al.jpg
 Credits: Modell&Textur: Wolf V.2

 Aufgrund des neuen Kreuzers wollen wir euch natürlich nicht einen aktualisierten Flottenrender der Wraith vorenthalten. Heute sogar mit 2 Detailaufnahmen der kleineren Schiffe und der großen Pötte:

 http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=wraith_fleet_completec4al.jpg
 http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=wraith_fleet_largef2zq.jpg
 http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=wraith_fleet_smallb0ll.jpg

 Zu guter Letzt, da von vielen gewünscht, ein Flottenrender der Goauld. Auch hier zeigen wir euch nicht nur die komplette Flotte, sondern auch 2 Detailaufnahmen.

 http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=goauld_fleet_completel242.jpg
 http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=goauld_fleet_largew3sa.jpg
 http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=goauld_fleet_smallz0pg.jpg

 Soviel zu neuen Einheiten und den Bildern.
 Wie anfangs schon erwähnt haben wir 4 offene Stellen zu besetzen. Und zwar handelt es sich dabei um die folgenden:

 - Coder  (http://www.stargate-eaw.de/index.php?option=com_agora&task=topic&id=435&Itemid=21&lang=de)

 - Lua/Event Scripter (http://www.stargate-eaw.de/index.php?option=com_agora&task=topic&id=1293&Itemid=21&lang=de)

 - 2D Artist (http://www.stargate-eaw.de/index.php?option=com_agora&task=topic&id=1292&Itemid=21&lang=de)

 - Sound Designer (für englische Modversion) (http://www.stargate-eaw.de/index.php?option=com_agora&task=topic&id=433&Itemid=21&lang=de)

 Falls ihr Interesse habt, bewerbt euch einfach im entsprechenden Topic (einfach auf die Namen klicken).

 Das war es für heute. Wir hoffen, ihr hattet viel Spaß und freuen uns auf Diskussionen mit euch im Forum!

 Grüße,

 SGMG


----------



## Klon116 (11. April 2010)

*April News*

Salute Community,


viele haben schon auf diese News gewartet oder gar gehofft, dass sie schon an Ostern erscheint. Wie ihr aber sicher alle bemerkt habt, ist nichts gekommen. 

Das lag nämlich leider daran, dass nahezu das komplette Modteam in den letzten Wochen mit privaten Dingen sehr viel zu tun hatte, das ging von Schulstress bis hin zu Umzug in eine andere Stadt usw..

Aufgrund dieser Tatsache ist leider auch nur wenig für die Mod fertiggeworden, was man euch zeigen könnte.

Dementsprechend fällt die heutige News auch eher klein aus, um nicht zu sagen sehr klein.^^


In den letzten Wochen ist mal wieder ein sehr nettes Gebäude für die Bodenkarten fertiggeworden.

Ich glaube, jeder Stargate Fan würde es auch so erkennen, aber was soll's, es ist die Pyramide von Abydos!

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=abydos_pyramid_0xjt6.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=abydos_pyramid_13wkp.jpg

Credits: Modell&Textur: TKAzA


Schon als letztes für heute (ja wirklich...) präsentieren wir euch einen, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes, brandneuen Kartenhintergrund. Es ist die Korona einer Sonne! Die Oberfläche ist animiert, heißt, das flüssige Plasma bewegt sich wirklich! Darüber hinaus speit das Biest diverse Eruptionen ins All, welche aber keine Auswiarkungen auf die Schiffe oder Gebäude der Karte haben.

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=corona_0vmt3.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=corona_4n8u2.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=corona_1ivxp.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=corona_2gvb1.jpg

Das war es leider schon, aber ich kann euch versprechen, im Mai gibt's wieder ne richtig dicke News! 


Grüße, die SGMG


----------



## Klon116 (24. Mai 2010)

*Mai News*

Diesen Mai gab es zwei News zur Mod eine Fake News und einmal die richtige.

*Fake News 17. Mai 2010:*

Hallo Community,

Die letzten Tage und Wochen waren geprägt von Fragen wie:


- „Wann kommt die nächste News?“

- „Wie lange müssen wir noch warten?“

- „Warum dauert das so lange?“

Und zu guter Letzt wollte unsere Lieblingsfrage hier nicht zu kurz kommen:

- „Wann kommt die Mod raus?“

Wegen dieser und vieler anderer immer wieder auftauchender Fragen präsentieren wir nun diese Mai News um euch alle daran zu erinnern das wir keinesfalls dazu verpflichtet sind monatlich euch etwas zu zeigen oder uns auf genaue Termine festzulegen schließlich machen wir das hier alles unentgeltlich und opfern unsere Freizeit für dieses Projekt!


Wir haben im Team beschlossen das wir euch dieses Monat dies hier zeigen:


NICHTS!


Dies geht nicht gegen unsere treuen Fans die uns immer unterstützt haben und es auch hoffentlich weiterhin tun werden. Wir wissen das sehr zu schätzen und hoffen dass ihr uns das nicht übel nehmt und unsere Beweggründe versteht warum wir dieses Zeichen für alle die es nicht verstehen wollen setzen mussten.

Wir raten trotzdem unsere Webauftritte im Auge zu behalten man weiß ja nie… 

Wir wünschen euch allen einen schönen restlichen Mai.

Bis zum nächsten mal.

Grüße, die SGMG

*Richtige News 19. Mai 2010:
*

Hallo nochmal Community,


Nach der News von Montag waren wir sehr erstaunt, wieviel Zuspruch uns diese News eingebracht hat.

Heute allerdings müssen wir geschockt feststellen, wie sehr das Ganze aus dem Ruder gelaufen ist. Die Reaktionen von einigen Leuten aus der Community waren krass übertrieben und beleidigend.

Wir möchten an dieser Stelle klarstellen, dass die News von Montag NICHT die richtige Mai-News war, aber trotzdem ein ernstgemeinter Hinweis an alle, dass wir auch nur Menschen sind und eben nicht immer alles so läuft wie gewollt.

Wir hoffen, dass das nun endgültig mal angekommen ist und präsentieren euch heute die richtige Mai-News!

Wir haben diese News vorgezogen damit wir den Diskussionen auf unserer Seite ein schnelles Ende bereiten können allerdings müssen wir aufgrund dessen leider das „dicke etwas“ was wir euch im April versprochen haben einen Monat weiter nach hinten verschieben da es nun wegen dem Vorzug der richtigen Mai News noch nicht fertig ist.

Dafür präsentieren wir euch nun in der richtigen Mai News wie auch geplant den Anti Großkampfschiff Satelliten der Wraith.

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=wraith_acs_1z9ea.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=wraith_acstyh4.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=wraith_acs_24y3n.jpg

Credits:

Modell: Wolf V.2

Textur: MerlinGalgotta

Hierbei handelt es sich um das fertige Ingame Modell

Ein neues Modell für die Antiker Korvette damit die zu den restlichen runderneuerten Antiker Schiffen passt:

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=korvet03byf9.jpg

Credits: Modell&Textur: DukeaufDune

Hierbei handelt es sich um das Highpoly Modell!

Und zu guter Letzt starten wir mit dieser News eine neue Serie von Einheiten Profilen dieses Mal in Form eines Videos. An dieser Stelle danke an Pifroggi der vor kurzem zu uns gestoßen ist und nun diese tollen Videos für uns macht.

Den Anfang macht heute die X-303:

Moddb

Youtube

So das war es dann dieses Mal wirklich für diesen Monat!

Grüße, die SGMG


----------



## Klon116 (26. Juni 2010)

*Juni News*

Hallo liebe Community,

wir begrüßen euch heute zu der Juni News, wenn auch sehr spät.


Auch dieses Mal wird es leider nichts werden mit dem versprochenen "Großen Etwas".
Aufgrund eines Internetproblems eines unserer Mitglieder konnte das "Große Etwas",
welches im übrigen ein Video aus der Alpha Version der Mod sein sollte, nicht fertiggestellt werden.
Sobald die angesprochenen Probleme behoben werden, werden wir das Video natürlich in eine der folgenden News nachliefern.

Aber das soll natürlich nicht heißen, dass es heute garnichts zusehen gibt.^^


Heute fangen wir an mit einem Screenshot aus der galaktischen Eroberung. Dieser zeigt den aktuellen Tech-Tree der Goauld. Ob er so schon vollständig ist? Wer weiß?!^^
http://www.abload.de/img/techtree_goauld58wa.jpg

Weiter geht es mit einem Screenshot, welcher offensichtlich Atlantis bei Nacht zeigt. Aber was soll euch das sagen?? Das werden wir natürlich noch nicht verraten, aber ihr könnt ja schon mal anfangen zu Raten. 
http://www.abload.de/img/citynacht14y6z9kkv6.jpg

Als kleines Schmankerl gibt es heute außerdem ein wirklich schönes Wallpaper einer Goauldflotte. Viel Spaß mit eurem neuen Desktophintergrund. 
http://www.abload.de/img/wallpaper_goauld1_19205wta.jpg

Zu guter Letzt für heute haben wir ein weiteres Unit Profile Video für euch, dies mal vom neuen Hatak inklusive Anubis Hatak.

Video


Wir hoffen diese News hat euch gefallen, wir sehen uns im Juli wieder!


Liebe Grüße,

SGMG


----------



## Klon116 (18. Juli 2010)

*Juli News*

McKay: „Hey Sheppard, ich glaube, ich habe was interessantes in der Datenbank entdeckt!“
Sheppard: „Was ist es denn?“
McKay: „Es ist eine Art Logbucheintrag, anscheinend zur Zeit des Wraith-Krieges verfasst.“
Sheppard: „Na dann lassen Sie mal hören.“
McKay: „Sie sollten sich das besser ansehen...“

Atlantis-Datenbank geöffnet; Datei 18-0710 A:

"Es herrscht Krieg in der Pegasus-Galaxie. Die Wraith sind überall und zahlreicher denn je. Immer mehr Kolonien fallen ihnen zum Opfer. Zudem hat sich das Kriegsglück gegen uns gewendet. Irgendwie gelang es den Wraith sich in kürzester Zeit rasant zu vermehren und unsere Stellungen zu überrennen. Jedes Schiff das wir Zerstören wird von 2 neuen ersetzt. Wir können uns nicht länger in Atlantis verstecken. Im Geheimen haben wir damit begonnen eine gewaltige Kriegsflotte zu bauen, um der Bedrohung entgegen zu treten. Gegen die riesige Wraith-Flotte kommen die gewöhnlichen Schiffe nicht mehr an. Um der Vernichtung zu entgehen, wurden deshalb mächtige neue Kriegsmaschinen entworfen, die der Flotte der Wraith mehr als ebenbürdig sind."

McKay: „Da ist noch mehr, eine Auflistung ihrer gesamten Flotte, aber ich kann nicht alles entschlüsseln. Es sind nur 3 Schiffe, die ich momentan dechiffrieren kann. Für weitere benötige ich noch etwas mehr Zeit.“
Sheppard: „Egal, dann zeigen Sie mal her!“


Truppentransporter

(HighPoly-Render, LowPoly-Render, In-game)

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=ktransporter20uu.png
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=ancient_transporter_res9we.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=ancient_transporter4xyd.jpg

Die anwachsende Zahl an Wraithsoldaten hat uns gezwungen, größere Transporter als den Jumper zum Absetzen von Truppen zu entwickeln. Der Truppentransporter kann mehrere Dutzend Soldaten gleichzeitig auf das Schlachtfeld bringen und eignet sich deshalb hervorragend für Landeoperationen hinter den feindlichen Linien.


Schlachtdrohne

(HighPoly-Render, LowPoly-Render, In-game)

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=ancient_battledrone_hi8bl0.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=ancient_battledrone_re1aa1.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=ancient_battledronelxkn.jpg

Aufgrund des Mangels an Piloten für unsere Jäger haben wir die Schlachtdrohne entwickelt. Es ist ein KI-gesteuertes, sehr manövrierfähiges Schiff. Mit ihren 3 kleinen Lasern kann sie im großen Verband sehr gut zur Dartabwehr eingesetzt werden.


Schwerer Jäger

(HighPoly-Render, LowPoly-Render, In-Game)

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=schwer_jgert1uo.png
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=ancient_heavyfighter_r7yoh.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=ancient_heavyfighterfb9i.jpg


Durch die neuen Jägermodelle der Wraith gerieten unsere gewöhnlichen Jäger ins Hintertreffen, was Feuerkraft und Panzerung anging. In Folge dessen entwickelten wir einen schweren Jäger, der es mit seinen 4 schweren Lasern und der dicken Panzerung auch mit stärkeren Wraithschiffen als dem Dart aufnehmen kann.


***Unerwartetes Dateiende***


----------



## Klon116 (15. August 2010)

*August News*

Entschuldigt bitte die Wartezeit ich bin gerade erst aus dem Urlaub zurück 

So hier nun die News:

Sheppard: „Wie sieht es aus Rodney? Sind Sie schon fertig mit der Dechiffrierung der restlichen Einheitenlogs aus der Datenbank?“
McKay: „Fertig? Also naja, ich habe da gerade einen neuen Algorithmus ausprobiert und der läuft auch ganz gut, aber...........“
Sheppard: „Rodney, ja oder Nein?“
McKay: „Äh jein.“
Sheppard: „McKay!“
McKay: „Ich hatte dafür einfach keine Zeit, OK? Es gibt wichtigeres. Außerdem sind die Codes sehr schwer zu knacken. Ich konnte aber zumindest 4 neue Einträge ermitteln.“
Sheppard: „Na wenigstens etwas. Dann mal her damit.“
McKay: „Eigentlich sind es nur 2 neue Einträge. Den Jumper sowie die Korvette kennen wir ja bereits, die sind nicht wirklich neu. Hehe.“
Sheppard: „Rodney!“
McKay: „Ja, ja. Bin schon dran.“



Atlantis-Datenbank geöffnet; Datei 10-0810 A:


Schwerer Bomber

(HighPoly-Render, LowPoly-Render,In-game)

(Credits: Model&Textur: DukeaufDune)
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=ancients_heavybomber_hzuyu.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=ancients_heavybomber_lnuau.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=ancients_heavybomber_is6bn.jpg


Bisher brauchten wir mehrere Hundert Drohnen, um ein Hive auszuschalten. Mit dem neuen schweren Bomber, welcher sehr große und durchschlagskräftige Drohnen trägt, werden wir selbst mit wenigen dieser Exemplare großen Flotten der Wraith gefährlich.


Fregatte

(HighPoly-Render, LowPoly-Render,In-game)

(Credits: Model&Textur: DukeaufDune)
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=ancients_frigate_highp8qc0.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=ancients_frigate_lowpo06c3.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=ancients_frigate_ingamdqm9.jpg


Als schnelles Eingreifschiff und zum Abfangen gegnerischer Korvetten entwickelt, trägt die Fregatte nicht viele Waffen und keine Drohnen. Sie dient hauptsächlich dazu, die größeren Schiffe zu unterstützen und die weniger wichtigen Kolonien vor schnellen Überfällen zu bewahren.


Zusammenfassung

(Alle LowPoly-Render)

Transporter, Schwerer Bomber, Schwerer Jäger, Jumper, Schlachtdrohne
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=ancients_fleet_fighterpr8z.jpg


Schiffe im Einsatz
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=wallpaper_0769z.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=wallpaper_1j6no.jpg

***Unerwartetes Dateiende***


Neben den neuen Antikerschiffen und Rendern haben wir heute außerdem noch einen kleinen netten Hinweis für alle, die auf Facebook angemeldet sind. Wir haben ab sofort eine eigene Seite und alle sind herzlich eingeladen, uns mal zu besuchen:

Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Stargate-EaW-Pegasus-Chronicles/139603116064279


Bis zum nächsten Monat!


----------



## nikiburstr8x (16. August 2010)

*AW: August News*

Im jeweiligen Unterforum des Genres zum Spiel sind Mods wohl besser aufgehoben, als im G&W-Forum --> verschoben.


----------



## Klon116 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Verschieben*

Danke fürs verschieben nikiburstr8x!
Ich wusste nicht wo ihr die Mods hier gerne seht also hab ich das Topic erstmal da aufgemacht wo es niemanden stört im dem Teil des Forums der einem Spam Bereich am nächsten kommt^^


----------



## nikiburstr8x (17. August 2010)

*AW: Verschieben*



Klon116 schrieb:


> Danke fürs verschieben nikiburstr8x!
> Ich wusste nicht wo ihr die Mods hier gerne seht also hab ich das Topic erstmal da aufgemacht wo es niemanden stört im dem Teil des Forums der einem Spam Bereich am nächsten kommt^^


  Joar, ich kann meine Augen auch nicht überall haben, deswegen erst die recht späte Verschiebung ^^.
Als Spam würde ich Mods nun nicht bezeichnen, können sie doch einiges an Mehrwert und Spielspass bieten - aber ich weiss,  war von dir spassig gemeint.


----------



## Klon116 (2. Oktober 2010)

*September News -Entschuldigt die Verspätung-*

McKay: „Hallo John, ich habe da wieder was interessantes in der Datenbank gefunden.“
Sheppard: „Na endlich, die letzten Logs der Lantianer-Schiffe.“
McKay: „Oh.......äh.......nein diese Dateien sind zu sehr verschlüsselt und einige davon kann ich einfach nicht wiederherstellen.“
Sheppard: „Was soll es denn dann so interessantes sein? Eine Anleitung zum Aufstieg, eine Bauanleitung für ZPMs oder nur das Rezept für einen Kuchen?“
McKay: „Hm, das wäre natürlich super interessant.......naja bis auf das Kuchenrezept. Aber nein das ist es leider nicht.“
Sheppard: „Und was ist es dann Rodney?“
McKay: „Es sind ebenfalls Logs, aber nicht über die Lantianer sondern über die Wraith.“
Sheppard: „Oh toll die Wraith. Nur von denen kennen wir doch schon alle Schiffe.“
McKay: „Die Schiffe schon, ja. Aber nicht ihre Gebäude.“
Sheppard: So, so, die haben auch Gebäude? Hätten Sie das nicht gleich sagen können?
McKay: „Hätte ich.“
Sheppard: „OK, dann zeigen Sie mal her.“

Atlantis data base; File 10-0810 B:

Wraith Weltraumhangar
(Render, In-game, In-game)
(Credits: Model: Wolf V.2 Texture: MerlinGalgotta)


http://www.abload.de/img/wraith_hangar_0014zfv.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/eaw_20100924_193027261kyam.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/eaw_20100924_192833751fxcn.jpg


Im Weltraumhangar werden schwere Jäger gebaut. Das zackenförmige Gebäude ist unbewaffnet besitzt jedoch eine relativ starke Hülle. Antennen mit Kurzstreckensensoren sind an den Außenseiten angebracht und es gibt ein Kontrollzentrum an der Oberseite. Im Inneren befindet sich eine riesige Hangarbucht sowie Produktionsanlagen mit Biomaterietanks für die Herstellung der Raumjäger.


Wraith Reparatursatellit
(Render, In-game, In-game)
(Credits: Model: Wolf V.2 Texture: MerlinGalgotta)

http://www.abload.de/img/wraith_repairsatellitep905.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/eaw_20100924_18525475_7lrq.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/eaw_20100924_185258111i9xa.jpg


Ist ein Wraith-Schiff beschädigt, kann es am Reparatursatelliten wieder hergestellt werden. Er dient zur beschleunigten Regeneration der organischen Hülle sowie der Rekonstruktion aller technischen Systeme. Dazu besitzt der Satellit eine große Blase, gefüllt mit einer Dermalflüssigkeit, welche sich auf der Hülle verteilt und organische Verletzungen heilt. Einige mechanische Arme reparieren Zeitgleich alle technischen Komponenten des Schiffs.

***Unerwartetes Dateiende***

Hier endeten die letzen News in der Regel immer aber heute gibt es noch eine Neuigkeit für euch!
Einige von euch die auch in unserem Forum aktiv sind werden bestimmt die Entwicklung um einen 1.2 Patch für die Empire at War Version verfolgt haben der die letzten Wochen und Monate von einigen unserer Fans entwickelt wurde.
Dafür möchten wir an dieser Stelle besonders Felix „Baal“ Messner danken und freuen uns euch mit dieser News den Patch 1.2 zur Verfügung stellen zu können.
Ein Changelog liegt dem Patch bei und befindet sich auch bei der Moddb Download Description.

Moddb Link: http://www.moddb.com/mods/stargate-empire-at-war/downloads/stargate-eaw-patch-12-englishgerman
Rapidshare Link: http://rapidshare.com/files/420819013/Patch_1.2.exe

Bitte beachtet, dass wir keinen Support für diesen Patch bereitstellen da wir bei seiner Entwicklung nur eine unterstützende Rolle gespielt haben und wir keine Kapazitäten von der Entwicklung von Pegasus Chronicles abziehen wollen.

Bis zum nächsten Mal!

Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Stargate-EaW-Pegasus-Chronicles/139603116064279


----------



## Klon116 (4. November 2010)

*Oktober News -Entschuldigt die Verspätung- Nr.2*

McKay: „John, warten Sie mal kurz! Nur eine Minute.“
Sheppard: „OK, aber nur eine Minute?
McKay: „Ähm gut, also ich habe mir noch einmal die Datenbank vorgenommen und versucht die alten Logs der Antiker zu entschlüsseln.“
Sheppard: „Und was haben Sie über die letzten Einträge raus gefunden? Bekommen wir nun endlich dieses letzte ominöse Schiff zu Gesicht?“
McKay: „Nein, dieser Eintrag ist zu sehr geschützt. Da würde nicht mal meine Großmutter ran kommen.“
Sheppard: „Hm die Minute ist um. Auf Wiedersehen Rodney.“
McKay: „Hey, hey, Moment. Das war doch noch nicht alles John.“
Sheppard: „Was gibt es denn sonst noch Rodney?“
McKay: „Es gibt doch noch einige Wraith-Schiffe von denen wir nichts wußten. Allerdings hatte die Sache auch einen kleinen Nebeneffekt.“
Sheppard: „Ach, wie interessant. Und das wäre?“
McKay: „Leider war meine neueste Methode der Entschlüsselung etwas zu aggressiv. Ich konnte zwar 3 der Einheitenlogs retten und 2 davon gleich wiederherstellen, doch der Rest, der noch da drin war ist nun unwiderruflich verloren.“
Sheppard: „Toll, einfach toll Rodney. Am besten ist es Sie lassen es ab jetzt mit der Datenbank und konzentrieren sich wieder auf andere Aufgaben.“
McKay: „Schön, ist ja nicht so als hätte ich sonst nichts weiter zu tun.“
Sheppard: „Wo das nun geklärt ist, her mit den 2 Logs. Den 3. werde ich mir dann später ansehen.“


Atlantis data base; File 10-0810 B:

Wraith Artillerie Schiff
(Render, In-game, In-game)
(Credits: Model: Wolf V.2 Texture: MerlinGalgotta)

http://www.moddb.com/mods/stargate-empire-at-war/images/wraith-artillery-ship
http://www.moddb.com/mods/stargate-empire-at-war/images/wraith-artillery-ship2
http://www.moddb.com/mods/stargate-empire-at-war/images/wraith-artillery-ship1

Dieses Schiff besitzt spezielle Artilleriewaffen, um gegnerische Schiffe schon aus großer Distanz unter Beschuß nehmen zu können. Sein Aussehen ähnelt einem Teufelsrochen. Die organische Hülle ist nicht besonders dick, kann Beschädigungen jedoch relativ schnell regenerieren. Zudem kann das Artillerie-Schiff ein Scout-Geschwader zum aufklären des Gebiets entsenden, damit feindliche Ziele aus der Ferne besser erfasst werden können.


Wraith schwerer Bomber
(Render, In-game, In-game)
(Credits: Model: Wolf V.2 Texture: MerlinGalgotta)

http://www.moddb.com/mods/stargate-empire-at-war/images/wraith-heavy-bomber
http://www.moddb.com/mods/stargate-empire-at-war/images/wraith-heavy-bomber2
http://www.moddb.com/mods/stargate-empire-at-war/images/wraith-heavy-bomber1


Die schweren Bomber sind stärkere Varianten ihres Vorgängers mit einem abweichenden, dennoch ähnlichen Erscheinungsbild. Seine Bombenkraft und Nutzlast wurde erhöht und die Panzerung etwas verstärkt. Auch ein kleines Plasmageschütz dient zur Jägerabwehr. Diese Optimierungen waren das Resultat auf den immer stärker werdenden Widerstand der Lantianer gegen die bisherigen Bomber. Nun sind die schweren Bomber sogar in geringer Zahl in der Lage großen Schaden an feindlichen Schilden sowie Schiffssystemen anzurichten.


Außerdem haben wir noch ein neues Video für euch:


Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKRm2EODZq0
Moddb: http://www.moddb.com/mods/stargate-empire-at-war/videos/pyramid-ship-unit-profile


Happy halloween!
&
Bis nächsten Monat!

Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Stargate-EaW-Pegasus-Chronicles/139603116064279?v=wall


----------



## Klon116 (19. November 2010)

*November News*

Hallo liebe Community
willkommen zu unserer November News.

Dieses Mal ohne McKay und Sheppard aber dafür mit Inhalt für die Tauri, Goauld und Wraith Liebhaber unter euch.

Sprich: Für (fast) jeden was dabei. 

Doch bevor wir dazu kommen möchten wir diejenigen unter euch die es bis jetzt noch nicht wussten darauf aufmerksam machen  das ein Jahr vergangen ist seit dem letzten Mod of the Year-Award auf Moddb und auch dieses Jahr starten wir einen weiteren Versuch uns den Preis in der Kategorie "Best Upcoming Mod" zu sichern!

Damit das gelingen kann benötigen wir EURE Hilfe!

Die erste Runde des Awards ist bereits gestartet. In dieser wird ermittelt welche Mods in die engere Auswahl für den großen Preis kommen.


Bitte besucht unser Moddb Profil (http://www.moddb.com/mods/stargate-empire-at-war) und klickt dort auf den "Vote"-Button!


Beachtet dabei bitte das ein Vote von einem Gast weniger zählt als das eines neuen Members oder eines langjährigen Members.  Wenn ihr uns also so gut wie für einen Moddb-Neuling möglich ist unterstützen wollt nehmt euch ein paar Minuten und registriert euch 


Doch jetzt weiter mit den versprochenen Inhalten:


Wir beginnen mit einer Einheit die das Arsenal der Tauri ergänzen wird:

Dem schweren Bomber oder auch HB-302.

(Render, In-game, In-game)
(Credits: Model& Texture: Wolf V.2)


http://www.moddb.com/mods/stargate-empire-at-war/images/tauri-hb-3021#imagebox
http://www.moddb.com/mods/stargate-empire-at-war/images/tauri-hb-3022#imagebox
http://www.moddb.com/mods/stargate-empire-at-war/images/tauri-hb-302#imagebox



Der HB-302 ist eine neue und stärkere Bomberversion der Tau'ri. Seine Form ist spitz zulaufend und ähnelt den irdischen Tarnkappenbombern. Auch ist der HB-302 größer als die B-302er und fasst weitaus mehr Raketen sowie Bomben. Diese sind mit Naquadah verstärkt und richten an feindlichen Schilden sowie Hüllenpanzerungen größeren Schaden an als bei seinen Vorgänger. Allerdings kann der HB-302 aufgrund der hohen Nutzlast noch schlechter manövrieren als der B-302.


Dann wäre da noch das experimentelle Hatak welches ursprünglich die Artillerie Einheit der Goauld werden sollte aber wegen dem exotischen Design durch das Apophis Prototyp Hatak ersetzt wurde. Da uns der Entwurf aber zu gut gefiel um ihn wegzuschmeißen wird diese Hatak Version in unserer Mod als experimentelles Hatak auftauchen.

(Render, In-game, In-game)
(Credits: Model& Texture: MerlinGalgotta)


http://www.moddb.com/mods/stargate-empire-at-war/images/goauld-experimental-hatak#imagebox
http://www.moddb.com/mods/stargate-empire-at-war/images/goauld-experimental-hatak1#imagebox
http://www.moddb.com/mods/stargate-empire-at-war/images/goauld-experimental-hatak2#imagebox


Dieses spezielle Ha'tak kann mit den 3 starken Artilleriegeschützen, welche an den Spitzen des äußeren Rings angebracht sind, aus großer Entfernung auf den Gegner feuern. Die neuen Waffen besitzen Ionengeschoße, mit denen feindliche Schilde geschwächt und der Gegner für kurze Zeit Kampfunfähig gemacht werden kann. Sowohl die Schilde wie auch der Antrieb des experimentellen Ha'tak wurden erheblich verbessert.


Zu guter Letzt haben wir heute noch den experimentellen Dart der Wraith für euch.

(Render, In-game, In-game)
(Credits: Model: Wolf V.2 Texture: MerlinGalgotta)

http://www.moddb.com/mods/stargate-empire-at-war/images/wraith-experimental-dart#imagebox
http://www.moddb.com/mods/stargate-empire-at-war/images/wraith-experimental-dart1#imagebox
http://www.moddb.com/mods/stargate-empire-at-war/images/wraith-experimental-dart2#imagebox

Nach mehreren Niederlagen gegen die Lantianer, entwickelten die Wraith eine neue Art von Jäger, welcher besondere Fähigkeiten und spezielle Waffen besitzt. Ausgestattet mit 2 doppelläufigen Plasmageschützen, einigen kleinen Bomben und einer Ionenkanone, ist der experimentelle Dart mit seinem zackigen Design eine ernst zunehmende Bedrohung. Zusätzlich ist seine Hülle mit einem neuen widerstandsfähigeren Material beschichtet.


Mod of the Year Awards
http://www.moddb.com/events/2010-mod-of-the-year-awards

Bis zu nächsten Monat

Eure SGMG

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Stargate-EaW-Pegasus-Chronicles/139603116064279?v=wall


----------



## Klon116 (3. Dezember 2010)

*Dezember News*

Hallo liebe Community,
Wir begrüßen euch heute zu einer früh im Monat liegenden News, welche gleichzeitig auch den ersten Teil einer Reihe von News darstellt, welche wir in den nächsten Tagen veröffentlichen werden.

Die  Veröffentlichung dieser News so kurz nach dem Start der 2. Phase des "Mod of the Year" Awards ist kein Zufall, im Gegenteil.
Bei dieser News-Reihe handelt es sich um ein MOTY-Special.

Dieses MOTY-Special ist auch gleichzeitig das angekündigte „große Etwas“.

Wir starten heute mit einem Timeline Special welches denen unter euch, die unser Projekt vielleicht nicht von Anfang an verfolgt haben die Möglichkeit bieten wird, unseren Werdegang nachzuvollziehen.

Zu diesem Zweck haben wir aus den Untiefen unserer Datengrube die Installer verschiedener alter Versionen ausgegraben und einige Szenen aus diesen Versionen zu einem Timeline Video zusammengefass,t welches wir euch nun präsentieren möchten.

http://www.moddb.com/mods/stargate-empire-at-war/videos/timeline-video-german#imagebox

Zusätzlich haben wir für euch auch ein paar Sreenshots aus den alten Versionen gemacht.
Damit man besser die Unterschiede von damals zu jetzt erkennen kann, haben wir es uns nicht nehmen lassen, diese Screenshots mit jeweils einem aus der aktuellen internen Version von Pegasus Chronicles zu kombinieren der in etwa das Selbe zeigt wie der aus der alten Version.

Auf der linken Seite befindet sich immer der Screen aus der alten Version, welcher dann in den aus Pegasus Chronicles hineinläuft.

Vergleich Splash Images

http://www.moddb.com/mods/stargate-empire-at-war/images/comparison-splash-images#imagebox

Vergleich Beta 1 - Pegasus Chronicles

http://www.moddb.com/mods/stargate-empire-at-war/images/comparison-beta-1-pegasus-chronicles#imagebox
http://www.moddb.com/mods/stargate-empire-at-war/images/comparison-beta-1-pegasus-chronicles1#imagebox

Vergleich Final 0.7 - Pegasus Chronicles

http://www.moddb.com/mods/stargate-empire-at-war/images/comparison-final-07-pegasus-chronicles#imagebox
http://www.moddb.com/mods/stargate-empire-at-war/images/comparison-final-07-pegasus-chronicles1#imagebox


Vergleich Final 1.0 - Pegasus Chronicles

http://www.moddb.com/mods/stargate-empire-at-war/images/comparison-final-10-pegasus-chronicles#imagebox
http://www.moddb.com/mods/stargate-empire-at-war/images/comparison-final-10-pegasus-chronicles1#imagebox


Vielleicht hat ja gerade der Eine oder Andere von euch Lust bekommen, diese Reise von der Beta 1 bis zur Final 1.2 für sich selber einmal zu erleben.
Alles was ihr dafür braucht findet ihr in der Download Sektion.
Auch die Beta 1 für Empire at War, welche wir extra zu diesem Anlass hier das erste Mal mit einer leichten Verspätung von etwas mehr als vier Jahren  hochgeladen haben.

Damit endet hier das Timeline Special, doch wir haben noch etwas Neues für euch.

Heute möchten wir euch noch das Satelliten-Buildpad vorstellen, welches ihr bestimmt schon auf dem einen oder anderen Screen entdeckt hattet.

Satellite Build PadSatellite Build Pad

http://www.moddb.com/mods/stargate-empire-at-war/images/satellite-build-pad#imagebox
http://www.moddb.com/mods/stargate-empire-at-war/images/satellite-build-pad1#imagebox

Das Baupad dient dazu, satellitengestützte Weltraumgebäude zu errichten. Im Gefecht färben sich einige Stellen in der jeweiligen Spielerfarbe. Darüber hinaus sind die Fraktionszeichen mit dem Wassershader des Stargates versehen, also animiert. Nach Eroberung kann es dann sowohl offensive wie auch defensive Satelliten bauen. Je nach Fraktion ist dies eine Anti-Jäger- sowie Anti-Großkampfschiff-Plattform und ein zusätzliches Spezialgebäude.

Damit endet nun auch die Dezember News
Haltet einen Blick auf unsere Moddb Page da ab jetzt jeden Tag eine neue News erscheinen könnte.

Bitte voted für uns und unterstützt damit unser Projekt:
http://www.moddb.com/events/2010-mod-of-the-year-awards/top100#vote8387

Bis zum nächsten Mal
Eure SGMG 

Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Stargate-EaW-Pegasus-Chronicles/139603116064279?v=wall


----------



## Klon116 (12. Dezember 2010)

*Pegasus Chronicles Special*

Willkommen zurück zur zweiten News in diesem Dezember!

Der Moty Award nähert sich langsam aber sicher seinem Ende und wir hoffen das wir von euch allen eure Stimme erhalten haben.
Vielleicht hat der ein oder andere ja auch Freunde oder Bekannte überreden können für uns zu stimmen und hat so noch ein paar zusätzliche Stimmen für uns neben seiner eigenen gesammelt.
Egal wie ihr uns unterstützt habt: Wir danken euch dafür 

In der letzten News haben wir euch mit dem Timeline Special die Vergangenheit unserer Mod näher gebracht.
Dieses Mal geht es nun um unsere Gegenwart und Zukunft!
Stargate - Empire at War: Pegasus Chronicles

Dieses TPC-Special soll euch einige Einblicke in unser aktuelles Projekt gewähren.

In den letzten Tagen habt ihr bereits einiges an neuem Bildmaterial zu Gesicht bekommen welches wir nun zusammengefasst noch einmal zeigen möchten für diejenigen unter euch die vielleicht nicht jedes Tagesbild mitbekommen haben.
Natürlich haben wir auch noch ein paar neue Bilder gemacht und der Sammlung hinzugefügt.

Day 1
http://www.moddb.com/mods/stargate-empire-at-war/images/pegasus-chronicles-special-day-1#imagebox

Day 2
http://www.moddb.com/mods/stargate-empire-at-war/images/pegasus-chronicles-special-day-2#imagebox

Day3               
http://www.moddb.com/mods/stargate-empire-at-war/images/pegasus-chronicles-special-day-3#imagebox

Day 4
http://www.moddb.com/mods/stargate-empire-at-war/images/pegasus-chronicles-special-day-4#imagebox

Day 5             
http://www.moddb.com/mods/stargate-empire-at-war/images/pegasus-chronicles-special-day-5#imagebox

Day 6
http://www.moddb.com/mods/stargate-empire-at-war/images/pegasus-chronicles-special-day-6#imagebox

Pegasus Chronicles Special - Release Day
http://www.moddb.com/mods/stargate-empire-at-war/images/pegasus-chronicles-special-release-day2#imagebox
http://www.moddb.com/mods/stargate-empire-at-war/images/pegasus-chronicles-special-release-day1#imagebox
http://www.moddb.com/mods/stargate-empire-at-war/images/pegasus-chronicles-special-release-day#imagebox

Vielen von euch hat sicherlich das Ende des Timeline Videos gefallen da es die ersten bewegten Kampfszenen aus TPC gezeigt hat.

Für alle denen das nicht gereicht hat und MEEEHHHHRRR wollen haben wir nun hier den TPC Spacebattle Teaser für euch!

Moddb: http://www.moddb.com/mods/stargate-empire-at-war/videos/tpc-space-battle-teaser#imagebox

Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RrNocghWRig

Dies war unser TPC Special für euch wir hoffen das es euch gefallen hat.
Vielleicht sind euch ja durch die Bilder und das Video angespornt noch ein paar Freunde oder Bekannte in den Sinn gekommen denen ihr von uns erzählen könnt auch sie für uns stimmen.
Wenn viele Stimmen für uns zusammengekommen sein sollten gibt es vielleicht bald zum Dank eine Überraschung für euch 

Bis bald eure SGMG

Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Stargate-EaW-Pegasus-Chronicles/139603116064279?v=wall


----------



## Klon116 (5. Januar 2011)

*Weihnachts News 2010*

Liebe Community willkommen zur unserer Weihnachts News für das auslaufende Jahr 2010.

Dieser Dezember war für uns einfach nur ein genialer Monat!

Wir haben es dieses Jahr leider wieder nicht geschafft den Moty Award für den besten kommenden Mod zu erringen aber wir haben uns immerhin eine Honorable Mention des Moddb Teams verdient für die wir ihnen hiermit danken wollen.
Natürlich wollen wir auch euch dafür danken das ihr uns unterstütz habt! Dafür ist diese News gedacht 

Wir haben hier nun sechs Pakete als Weihnachtsgeschenke für euch.
Und nun ohne große Umschweife….lassen wir das Geschenke auspacken auch schon beginnen J

In Päckchen Nummer Eins haben wir….

zwei Render von einem neuen Wraith Hive Modell!
http://www.moddb.com/mods/stargate-empire-at-war/images/wraith-hive-render
http://www.moddb.com/mods/stargate-empire-at-war/images/wraith-hive-render1

Um den Charakter der Wraith als Hauptfraktion zu unterstreichen haben wir beschlossen ihrem wohl bekanntesten Raumschiff ein Remake zu gönnen.

Ok das war das erste Päckchen…machen wir weiter mit dem Päckchen mit der Nummer 2.
Der Inhalt dieses Päckchens sind….

Ingame Screens vom neuen Hive.
http://www.moddb.com/mods/stargate-empire-at-war/images/comparison-oldnew-hive1#imagebox
http://www.moddb.com/mods/stargate-empire-at-war/images/comparison-oldnew-hive2#imagebox
http://www.moddb.com/mods/stargate-empire-at-war/images/comparison-oldnew-hive#imagebox

Das Scaling ist bei diesen Aufnahmen noch nicht perfekt gewesen wir bitten daher die offensichtlichen Ungereimtheiten zu entschuldigen.
Gut aussehen tut es trotzdem oder sieht das jemand anders?^^


Was sich wohl in Päckchen Nummer Drei befindet?
Render von einem neuen BC-304 Modell!!!

BC-304 (HighPoly-Render)
http://www.moddb.com/mods/stargate-empire-at-war/images/bc-304-highpoly-render#imagebox
http://www.moddb.com/mods/stargate-empire-at-war/images/bc-304-highpoly-render1#imagebox
BC-304 (LowPoly-Render)
http://www.moddb.com/mods/stargate-empire-at-war/images/bc-304-lowpoly-render#imagebox
http://www.moddb.com/mods/stargate-empire-at-war/images/bc-304-lowpoly-render1#imagebox

Auch das wohl bekannteste Schiff des Stargate Universums hat unser Meinung nach ein neues Modell verdient gehabt 

Nächstes Päckchen….werden dort etwas total unerwartet Ingame Screens der BC-304 drin sein?!?
Nein ein Spezial Render der eine dem ein oder anderen bestimmt bekannt vorkommen wird.

(Wem es nicht so geht möge auf den Link in der Bildbeschreibung klicken)

http://www.moddb.com/mods/stargate-empire-at-war/images/bc-304hive-special-render#imagebox

Ok vorletztes Parket….
Nummer Vier…
Jetzt aber Ingame Screens von der neuen 304!
http://www.moddb.com/mods/stargate-empire-at-war/images/comparison-oldnew-bc-304#imagebox
http://www.moddb.com/mods/stargate-empire-at-war/images/comparison-oldnew-bc-3041#imagebox
http://www.moddb.com/mods/stargate-empire-at-war/images/comparison-oldnew-bc-3042#imagebox

Gut gut letztes Parket…

Was wohl noch fehlt?
Kampfszenen zwischen den beiden Schiffen 
http://www.moddb.com/mods/stargate-empire-at-war/images/bc-304hive-battlescenes#imagebox
http://www.moddb.com/mods/stargate-empire-at-war/images/bc-304hive-battlescenes1#imagebox
http://www.moddb.com/mods/stargate-empire-at-war/images/bc-304hive-battlescenes2#imagebox


Wir hoffen unsere kleine Bescherung hat euch gefallen!

Eure SGMG wünscht euch ein frohes Fest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Stargate-EaW-Pegasus-Chronicles/139603116064279?v=wall


----------



## Klon116 (19. Januar 2011)

*Januar News 2011*

Hallo Leute,

ausnahmsweise zeigen wir euch im Januar mal keine neuen Screenshots oder Videos. Über die Feiertage hatten wir uns eine kurze Auszeit gegönnt und möchten im neuen Jahr mit einem kleinen Aufruf starten.
Wir haben wieder einige Positionen zu besetzen, entweder als Vollzeit Teammitglied oder als Freelancer, der mal zwischendurch etwas aushilft. Die Hauptsache ist, dass wir etwas Unterstützung in den Bereichen finden.


Folgende Positionen stehen zur Verfügung:

3D Artist
Aufgabe: Modellieren und Texturieren von Einheiten, Gebäuden oder Level Props
Voraussetzung: Ausreichend Erfahrung in einem 3D Programm wie 3D Studio Max oder Blender, Erfahrung in einem Grafikprogramm wie Photoshop oder Gimp

2D Artist
Aufgabe: Gestaltung von GUI Elementen, Menügrafiken, Icons oder gar Texturen für 3D Objekte
Voraussetzung: Ausreichende Erfahrung in einem Grafikprogramm wie Photoshop oder Gimp

Animator
Aufgabe: Erstellung von Animationen für 3D Objekte wie Infanterie
Voraussetzung: Ausreichende Erfahrung in 3D Studio Max (wird zum Export der Animationen benötigt)

Scripter
Aufgabe: Scripting von Events für die galaktischen Eroberungen und Erstellung von Scripten für taktische Missionen
Voraussetzung: Ausreichende Erfahrung mit LUA und wünschenswert mit Empire at War bzw. FoC



Bewerbungen bitte an merlingalgotta@stargate-eaw.de, klon@stargate-eaw.de oder direkt ins Forum:

Bewerbungen: http://www.stargate-eaw.de/index.php?option=com_agora&task=forum&id=21&Itemid=21%E2%8C%A9=de

Und für alle, die nun etwas enttäuscht sind: Im Februar gibt es wieder ein paar Bildchen und Infos. 


Grüße,
SGMG


----------



## Klon116 (25. März 2011)

*März News 2011*

Hallo Community,

da wir im Februar aufgrund technischer und privater Schwierigkeiten nicht in der Lage waren, eine News zu veröffentlichen, können ihr euch heute endlich auf die März News freuen.

Starten wir also heute mit einem neuen Verteidiguns Satellitten der Tauri, dem Schildsatellitten.

http://www.moddb.com/mods/stargate-empire-at-war/images/tauri-shield-satellite1
http://www.moddb.com/mods/stargate-empire-at-war/images/tauri-shield-satellite2
http://www.moddb.com/mods/stargate-empire-at-war/images/tauri-shield-satellite

Auf Grundlage des planetaren Schildgenerators entwickelten die Tau'ri einen großen Satelliten, welcher mit einem Schildemitter ausgestattet ist. Dieser Satellit dient dazu einige Raumschiffe unter einer gewaltigen Schildblase vor gegnerischem Beschuß zu schützen. Wegen des enormen Energieverbrauchs wird der Schildsatellit von mehreren Naquadah-Generatoren betrieben. 4 Solarzellen an den Außenseiten geben zusätzliche Energie und fungieren als Notstromaggregat.

So als nächstes gibt es die aktuellen Versionen der Flottenrender damit ihr auch da auf dem neusten Stand bleibt.

Tauri

http://www.moddb.com/mods/stargate-empire-at-war/images/tauri-capitals
http://www.moddb.com/mods/stargate-empire-at-war/images/tauri-fighters

Goauld

http://www.moddb.com/mods/stargate-empire-at-war/images/goauld-capitals
http://www.moddb.com/mods/stargate-empire-at-war/images/goauld-fighters

Wraith

http://www.moddb.com/mods/stargate-empire-at-war/images/wraith-capitals
http://www.moddb.com/mods/stargate-empire-at-war/images/wraith-fighters

Zu guter letzt hier ein paar frische Ingame Screens für euch, dieses mal mit einem Kampf zwischen den

Tauri, Wraith und Ori:

http://www.moddb.com/mods/stargate-empire-at-war/images/wraith-vs-tauri-vs-ori
http://www.moddb.com/mods/stargate-empire-at-war/images/wraith-vs-tauri-vs-ori1

Hätte ich doch beinahe ein weiteres Unitprofil Video vergessen zu erwähnen...

http://www.moddb.com/mods/stargate-empire-at-war/videos/unit-profile-old-hatak

So das war es dann aber wirklich für diesen Monat 

Bis bald.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Stargate-EaW-Pegasus-Chronicles/139603116064279?v=wall


----------



## TheKhoaNguyen (3. April 2011)

*AW: März News 2011*

Magst Du nicht mal eine Leser-News schreiben? Das würde auf unserer Hauptseite landen und die Aufmerksamkeit vieler weiterer Stargate- und EaW-Fans auf sich ziehen. Das Projekt behalte ich definitiv im Auge.

Es ist ganz einfach: Werf einfach einen Blick in unsere Anleitung zur eigenen Leser-News.


----------



## Klon116 (4. April 2011)

*AW: März News 2011*

Werde ich auf jeden Fall in Angriff nehmen sobald ich privat nicht mehr so eingespannt bin wie jetzt.
Ich hoffe mal das ich spätestens am nächsten Wochenende dazu kommen werde.

Bis dahin bedanke ich mich schon mal für den Tipp!
Freut mich das unser Projekt deine Aufmerksamkeit erregt hat 

mfg


----------



## KabraxisObliv (14. April 2011)

*AW: März News 2011*

Hier auch nochmal ein großes Lob!
Ich werde mir das hier in den nächsten Tagen mal genauer ansehen, das sind ja große Mengen an Infos. 
Aber alleine wenn ich mir die letzten drei, vier Bilder ansehe kann ich nur "Wow" sagen.


----------



## Klon116 (14. April 2011)

*AW: März News 2011*

Freut mich das es dir gefällt!
Falls du Fragen oder Anregungen haben solltest poste sie einfach hier rein und ich werde sehen wo ich helfen kann


----------



## Klon116 (24. April 2011)

*April News 2011 - Frohe Ostern!*

Hallo liebe Community,
als erstes wollen wir euch heute frohe Ostern wünschen!
Jenen unter euch die sich schon immer die Achilles in der Mod gewünscht haben empfehle ich einen genaueren Blick auf das obligatorische Osterei unter dieser Zeile zu werfen, wer suchet der findet 

http://www.abload.de/img/ostereiwrub.png
http://images.wikia.com/stargate/fr/images/e/e3/Achilles.jpg

Neben dieser kleinen „Überraschung“ haben wir natürlich noch ein paar andere Dinge für euch.

Viele von euch haben sich sicher schon gefragt warum es so lange dauert diese Mod zu entwickeln, nun zum einen haben viele aus der Community mittlerweile registriert das auch wir obwohl wir Modder sind doch tatsächlich eine Art Privatleben haben und dieses pflegen müssen.

Neben solcher und anderer Kleinigkeiten sind es aber auch immer wieder Bugs die uns Moddern das Leben schwer machen. Diese finden auf sehr unterschiedlichen Wegen ins Spiel und ab und an ist es schwer sie wieder los zu werden. 
Allerdings haben manche Bugs auch etwas an sich was es einem nicht nur schwer macht sie los zu werden sondern es einem beinahe leid tut…sie sind ab und an einfach total lustig anzusehen.

Einige Beispiele haben wir hier nun für euch zusammengesammelt:
http://www.moddb.com/mods/stargate-empire-at-war/images/bug-report-test-of-the-hyperspace-window-effect#imagebox
http://www.moddb.com/mods/stargate-empire-at-war/images/bug-report-guess-the-bug#imagebox
http://www.moddb.com/mods/stargate-empire-at-war/images/bug-report-guess-the-bug1#imagebox
http://www.moddb.com/mods/stargate-empire-at-war/images/bug-report-guess-the-bug2#imagebox

Ihr habt noch nicht genug? Ihr wollt noch mehr Sachen sehen die wir falsch gemacht haben? Ihr habt eventuell ein Bild was wir euch gezeigt haben nicht zu 100% verstanden?

Nun eben weil einige dieser Bugs erst in Bewegung so richtig Laune machen haben wir euch ein Video voll mit ihnen zusammengeschnitten:

http://www.moddb.com/mods/stargate-empire-at-war/videos/bug-report-video

Gut kommen wir zum Schluss nach unserem kleinen Achilles Scherz (nein wir werden sie NICHT einbauen…nur um das nochmal klar zu machen) und den ganzen Bugs noch zu etwas neuem:

Das Super Hive ist wie versprochen fertig texturiert worden…hier habt ihr es!

http://www.moddb.com/mods/stargate-empire-at-war/images/super-hive-ingame#imagebox
http://www.moddb.com/mods/stargate-empire-at-war/images/super-hive-ingame1#imagebox
http://www.moddb.com/mods/stargate-empire-at-war/images/wraith-super-hive-render#imagebox

Zu guter Letzt haben wir hier noch zwei Bilder von Facebook für euch die wir hier noch nicht hochgeladen hatten: 

http://www.moddb.com/mods/stargate-empire-at-war/images/thanks-for-1150-likes-on-facebook#imagebox
http://www.moddb.com/mods/stargate-empire-at-war/images/thanks-for-1200-likes-on-facebook#imagebox

Für jede weiteren 50 Likes die wir auf Facebook erhalten werden wir ein weiteres Bild dort hochladen. Also verteilt weiter unser Profil 

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Stargate-EaW-Pegasus-Chronicles/139603116064279?v=wall

Wir wünschen euch weiterhin noch schöne Ostern!
Bis zum nächsten Monat


----------



## Klon116 (27. April 2011)

*AW: April News 2011 - Frohe Ostern!*

Wir haben etwas sehr wichtiges vergessen als wir die April News gemacht haben..
Wir haben die credits für das Super Hive vergessen!

Credits:
Basic Model: xxdabtxx
Model revision: MerlinGalgotta
Texture: MerlinGalgotta

Bitte erkennt das an da wir xxdabtxx für sein tolles Modell danken wollen!


----------



## Klon116 (17. Mai 2011)

*Mai News 2011*

Hallo liebe Community,

In dieser Mai News wollen wir euch ein paar Eindrücke zum kommenden Bodenteil unserer Mod verschaffen.

Alles was ihr in dieser News zusehen bekommt befindet sich noch in der Entwicklung muss also nicht so wie es aktuell ist in der finalen Version auftauchen.

Viele unter euch werden sich sicher schon gefragt haben was es für Bodeneinheiten für die Wraith geben wird neben den bekannten aus der Serie.

Zu diesem Thema hatten wir in den letzten Tagen drei Bilder für euch hochgeladen auf denen ihr versuchen solltet zu erkennen was auf ihnen zusehen ist:
http://www.moddb.com/mods/stargate-empire-at-war/images/take-a-closer-look
http://www.moddb.com/mods/stargate-empire-at-war/images/take-a-closer-look-v2
http://www.moddb.com/mods/stargate-empire-at-war/images/take-a-closer-look-v3

Um das Ganze endgültig aufzulösen haben wir hier das passende Video für euch:

http://www.moddb.com/mods/stargate-empire-at-war/videos/wraith-warrior-take-a-closer-look

Natürlich handelt es sich wie die meisten richtig erkannt um den aus der Serie bekannten Wraith Soldaten:
http://www.moddb.com/mods/stargate-empire-at-war/images/wraith-warrior#imagebox
http://www.moddb.com/mods/stargate-empire-at-war/images/wraith-warrior1#imagebox

Die als Standardinfanterie eingesetzten Krieger sind geklonte Soldaten der Wraith. Sie tragen eine Maske, besitzen eine leichte Rüstung und haben eine Selbstzerstörungsvorrichtung auf der Brust. Alle Wraith-Krieger sind in Massen verfügbar und erhalten bis auf einige Nahkampftechniken keine aufwändige Ausbildung. Allerdings besitzen sie eine hohe Regenerationsrate. Sie sind mit neuen Plasmagewehren bewaffnet und ihr Trupp besteht aus 6 Soldaten. Gegen gegnerische Infanterie sind sie am effektivsten, können sich aber gegen Lufteinheiten nicht zur Wehr setzen.

Credits: Model&Texture: Wolf V.2

Hinzu kommen:

Der Wraith Harvester:

http://www.moddb.com/mods/stargate-empire-at-war/images/the-wraith-harvester#imagebox
http://www.moddb.com/mods/stargate-empire-at-war/images/the-wraith-harvester1#imagebox


Harvester dienen den Wraith als Sammlereinheit sowie der Abwehr gegen Fahrzeuge. Die riesigen Läufer wirken mit ihren langen Beinen und dem käferartigen Aussehen sehr bedrohlich. Sie bewegen sich zwar sehr langsam, können jedoch recht schnell durch den Beamstrahl jedes biologische Lebewesen aus nächster Nähe einsammeln. Darüber hinaus kann der Harvester per Beamstrahl auch Soldaten zur Bodenunterstützung materialisieren lassen. 2 schwere Plasmakanonen an den Außenseiten geben ihm zusätzliche Feuerkraft. Gegen Lufteinheiten können Harvester jedoch nichts ausrichten.

Credits: Model&Texture: Wolf V.2

Der Wraith Mantis:

http://www.moddb.com/mods/stargate-empire-at-war/images/the-wraith-mantis#imagebox
http://www.moddb.com/mods/stargate-empire-at-war/images/the-wraith-mantis1#imagebox

Der Mantis ist ein sechsbeiniger Läufer mit einem kleinen beweglichen Cockpit. Er ist als leichtes Fahrzeug gegen Infanterie sowie der Abwehr von Lufteinheiten konzipiert. dazu ist er mit 2 starken, nach oben gerichteten Plasmageschützen an den beiden Klauen und einer leichten Plasmakanone am Cockpit ausgestattet. Die organische Struktur erlaubt ihn eine geringe Regeneration bei Beschädigungen. Auch ist der Mantis in der Lage zeitweise einen Säurestrahl auf gegnerische Infanterie abzufeuern.

Credits: Model: Wolf V.2

http://www.moddb.com/mods/stargate-empire-at-war/images/wraith-mantis-and-harvester#imagebox

Und der Wraith Seeker:
http://www.moddb.com/mods/stargate-empire-at-war/images/the-wraith-seeker#imagebox
http://www.moddb.com/mods/stargate-empire-at-war/images/the-wraith-seeker1#imagebox

Der Seeker ist ein Scoutbike und wird von den Wraith hauptsächlich zum auskundschaften der Planetenoberfläche verwendet. Sein Design ist dem Aussehen des Dart-Cockpits nachempfunden. Da er in der Lage ist zu gleiten, kann sich der Seeker sehr schnell auf jedem Gelände bewegen. Wegen seiner Aufklärungsfunktion ist er nur mit 2 leichten Plasmakanonen bewaffnet. Der Seeker ist extrem wendig und wird von einem einzelnen Wraith-Soldaten gesteuert.

Credits: Model: Wolf V.2

Außerdem hat sich unsere Fangemeinde auf Facebook bis heute auf 1.468 Fans vergrößert wofür wir euch mit einem Bild für jede weiteren 50 Fans gedankt haben.

Dies werden wir auch in Zukunft so handhaben also erzählt weiterhin euren Freunden von uns und teilt unser Profil mit ihnen.

Für alle die die Bilder noch nicht gesehen haben hier ist eine kleine Auswahl von Bildern die sich seit der letzten News ergeben haben:
http://www.moddb.com/mods/stargate-empire-at-war/images/thanks-for-1250-likes-on-facebook1
http://www.moddb.com/mods/stargate-empire-at-war/images/thanks-for-1350-likes-on-facebook1
http://www.moddb.com/mods/stargate-empire-at-war/images/thanks-for-1450-likes

Wie ihr an den Zahlen erkennen könnt sind das nicht alle Bilder die sich nach der letzten News ergeben habe. Alle zu posten hätte die News gesprengt^^

Wer sich auch den Rest ansehen will kann sie sich auf Facebook oder in unserer Bildergalerie auf Moddb ansehen.

Zusätzlich zu den gezeigten Einheiten und „Thanks for …. Likes“ Bildern möchten wir uns noch einmal beim Ersteller des Super Hives  xxdabtxx, entschuldigen da wir beim erstellen der letzten News vergessen hatten ihm die entsprechenden Credits zu geben was aber sofort nachdem dieser Fehler aufgefallen war behoben wurde.

Außerdem möchten wir noch ankündigen, dass unsere News zukünftig auch auf  Stargate-Fenura.com zu finden sind.

Wir wünschen euch allen einen schönen Mai!
https://www.facebook.com/PegasusChronicles


----------



## Klon116 (30. Juni 2011)

*Juni News 2011*

Hallo liebe Community,

wieder ist fast ein Monat vorbei und langsam wurden einige von euch nervös das es diesen Monat nichts Neues von uns geben würde.

Nun da ihr diesen Text vor euch seht ist es an der Zeit tief durchzuatmen, auch in diesem Monat haben wir wieder eine News für euch.

Wie ihr sicherlich bemerkt hat haben wir diesem Monat damit begonnen euch mehr in die Entwicklung von Stargate Empire at War Pegasus Chronicles mit einzubeziehen.

Zu diesem Zweck hatten wir in unserem Forum ein kleines Ratespiel gestartet bei dem ein neues Prop erraten werden sollte.
Guess the Prop image - Stargate - Empire at War: Pegasus Chronicles Mod for Star Wars: Empire at War: Forces of Corruption - Mod DB


Dieses Rätsel wurde in relativ kurzer Zeit gelöst und Bilder ohne Blur Filter in unserem Forum veröffentlicht.

Dies geschah vor etwa zwei Wochen, also sind die nachfolgenden Bilder für die unter euch die regelmäßig unser Forum besuchen nicht neu aber wir wollen sie jenen die noch nicht den Weg in unser Forum gefunden haben natürlich nicht vorenthalten.
Goauld Pyramide - Prop image - Stargate - Empire at War: Pegasus Chronicles Mod for Star Wars: Empire at War: Forces of Corruption - Mod DB
Goauld Pyramide - Prop image - Stargate - Empire at War: Pegasus Chronicles Mod for Star Wars: Empire at War: Forces of Corruption - Mod DB
Goauld Pyramide - Prop image - Stargate - Empire at War: Pegasus Chronicles Mod for Star Wars: Empire at War: Forces of Corruption - Mod DB


Hier zwei neue Startbilder:
Guess the Prop V2 image - Stargate - Empire at War: Pegasus Chronicles Mod for Star Wars: Empire at War: Forces of Corruption - Mod DB
Guess the Prop V2 image - Stargate - Empire at War: Pegasus Chronicles Mod for Star Wars: Empire at War: Forces of Corruption - Mod DB

Wer nicht für die Auflösung bis zu den nächsten News warten möchte sollte ein Auge auf diesem Topic haben:
errate das prop / guess the prop :: Community



Zusätzlich hatten wir euch in einer Ideensammlung dazu aufgerufen Vorschläge für das Aussehen der Projektile der Aschen zu machen.

Die Sammlung der Ideen ist mittlerweile abgeschlossen, nun werden mittels eines Votings die drei besten Ideen ermittelt, diese werden dann von uns nachgebaut und präsentiert.
Aschen Projectiles - Voting image - Stargate - Empire at War: Pegasus Chronicles Mod for Star Wars: Empire at War: Forces of Corruption - Mod DB

Schreibt eure Wahl bitte in dieses Topic:
Aschen Projectiles - Voting / Projektile der Aschen - Abstimmung :: Community

Soweit zum aktuellen Status der bestehenden Topics.

Nun starten wir mit dieser News ein weiteres!

Da das Ratespiel bei euch so gut angekommen ist handelt es sich um ein „Ratet die Map“-Topic.

Hier habt ihr wie gewohnt ein paar Startbilder:
Guess the Map image - Stargate - Empire at War: Pegasus Chronicles Mod for Star Wars: Empire at War: Forces of Corruption - Mod DB
Guess the Map image - Stargate - Empire at War: Pegasus Chronicles Mod for Star Wars: Empire at War: Forces of Corruption - Mod DB
Schreibt eure Ideen welcher Planet dies sein könnte bitte in dieses Topic:

Errate die Map / Guess the Map :: Community

Die Props die ihr auf der Map seht sind natürlich auch neu und werden nicht so weiß bleiben, wir wollten euch nur das raten nicht zu einfach machen 

Sobald der zur Map gehörige Planet erraten wurde wird es nach und nach Status Updates zur Map geben zu denen ihr dann eure Kommentare und Vorschläge im Topic abgeben könnt.

So das war es dann für diesen Monat

Wir hoffen auf eine rege Beteiligung in unserem Forum

Bis zum nächsten Mal

Eure SGMG


----------



## Klon116 (29. August 2011)

*August News 2011*

Hallo Community,

nachdem wir im Juli quasi eine kleine Sommerpause eingelegt hatten, haben wir heute ein paar Neuigkeiten für euch. Diesmal dreht sich die News allerdings nicht um Pegasus Chronicles, sondern um die gute alte Stargate - Empire at War. 

Baal und Colonel Steven Caldwell haben endlich den neusten Patch 1.3 fertig gestellt. Ihr findet ihn in unserem Downloadbereich oder auf ModDB:

Patch 1.3: Downloads

ModDB Download: Patch 1.3 download - Stargate - Empire at War: Pegasus Chronicles Mod for Star Wars: Empire at War: Forces of Corruption - Mod DB

Falls ihr also noch die alte Final 1.2 auf der Platte habt, installiert euch den neuen Patch!

Für detaillierte Änderungen lest euch den Changelog durch. Solltet ihr Fragen oder Anregungen haben, besucht bitte das offizielle Topic zum Patch:

Forum: Stargate: Empire at War v1.3 :: FAQ - Fragen/Antworten

Damit ihr nicht ständig alle alten Versionen und Patches runterladen müsst, stellen wir euch ab sofort zwei neue Komplettversionen inklusive des Patches 1.3 zur Verfügung. Ihr findet sie ebenfalls im Downloadbereich und auf ModDB:

Final 1.3 Deutsch: Downloads

Final 1.3 English: Downloads

ModDB Deutsch: Stargate EaW - Final 1.3 (Vollversion) download - Mod DB

ModDB English: Stargate EaW - Final 1.3 (Complete version) download - Mod DB

Da diese Versionen alle alten Versionen und Patches beinhalten, werden die alten Downloads ab sofort auf unserer Seite nicht mehr zur Verfügung stehen.



Mods für die Mod

Und jetzt seid IHR gefragt, denn ab sofort startet unsere neue Aktion "Mods für die Mod"!

Das heißt, ihr könnt uns eure Modversionen zuschicken und wir werden sie offiziell veröffentlichen!

Ihr müsst nur die folgenden Bedingungen erfüllen, um eine Chance auf Release zu haben:

1. Große/Umfangreiche Änderungen am Original (also nicht nur Asgardlaser für alle BC-304^^)

2. Mod muss für die Final 1.3 sein und nicht für eine ältere Version

3. Ausführlicher Changelog (möglichst detailliert aufschreiben, was geändert wurde)

4. Die Mod MUSS in Englisch sein, kann zusätzlich noch auf Deutsch sein (wer Probleme beim Übersetzen hat, fragt ihm Forum nach Hilfe  )

5. Downloadpaket darf nur die neuen und veränderten Dateien enthalten und nicht noch mal unsere komplette Mod

6. Mod muss ausführlich gestestet sein

7. Ihr übernehmt den Support für eure Mod in einem eigenen Topc hier auf unserer Seite

Ihr erfüllt alle diese Voraussetzungen? Dann schickt uns doch einen Downloadlink für eure Mod an mods@stargate-eaw.de und wir werden sie uns gerne anschauen. 

Eins noch, hier geht es nicht um Schnelligkeit! Also lasst euch Zeit mit eurer Mod und macht sie perfekt, statt schnell was zu schicken.

Wir freuen uns sehr auf eure Arbeit!

Und an dieser Stelle geht der Dank an Christ, der uns mit seiner Modversion auf diese Idee gebracht hat.

Wer jetzt also schon mal ne tolle Mod für die Final 1.3 erleben möchte, kann sie sich in unserem Downloadbereich oder auf ModDB herunterladen:

Stargate Mod by Christ: Downloads

ModDB Download: Stargate Mod by Christ download - Mod DB

Solltet ihr Fragen oder Anregungen zu dieser Mod haben, besucht bitte das offizielle Topic:

Forum: Stargate-Mod by Christ :: Projekte / Projects

Wir wünschen euch viel Spaß mit den neuen Versionen und Mods und sehen uns nächsten Monat!

Grüße,

eure SGMG


----------

